# All Things huggable



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post your cute farm animals here  House animals too! Any animal in fact, just has to be extremely cute and huggable  Look forward to seeing your guys' adorable pics!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Bo and Luke







Leah with brand new buckling, Chewy

Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Are all those cuties yours Chelbi?


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> View attachment 78175
> View attachment 78176
> View attachment 78177
> View attachment 78178
> ...


Ok, so I want the puppy in the 5th pic down and the little calf at the bottom :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes that's not even 1/10 of my animals.... I have a 117 acre of RESCUE ANIMALS.....


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, so I want the puppy in the 5th pic down and the little calf at the bottom :lol:


Not gonna happen 

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh wow, that is a wonderful cause. Thank you for doing that.


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have lots of huggable little creatures! :clap: Here are a few...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Some of my crew


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> I have lots of huggable little creatures! :clap: Here are a few...


KW Farms, you take gorgeous pictures! Wow!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

This one isn't mine, but he was SOOO cute!









Rose when she was a month old 









Our fat cat, Dave


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> KW Farms, you take gorgeous pictures! Wow!


Well thank you!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Kylee , the fifth photo down of yours will give me nightmares forever :mecry::shock::!::-o:shocked::ROFL::worried:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Ariella can I HAVE DAVE?!?!??!??!?!? 
Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!??


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

No, Dave is my chubby kitty  My husband says you can have him as long as you take Rose with him :lol: Granted, she is a bit loud at times


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Deal I'll take em! Haha! "lol"


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's some of mine...my spoiled rotten Chinese hairless baby!


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Cooper my little princess, even though he's a boy








Also this little girl, Olivia. She's such a little sweetie❤


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Chelbi, does your donkey get along with your goats???


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, but I you are looking towards getting a donkey it's best to get a female in my opinion but males normally are more stubborn so they are better protectors so u got BOTH a MALE and FEMALE but u should get em when they are young so they get used to the goats.....


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------

